
HP Confirms It Is Suing Mark Hurd For Potential Leakage Of Trade Secrets - icey
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/07/mark-hurd-oracle-hp/
======
PhilWright
Hang on, they are suing because he MIGHT do something?

Kind of odd that you can sue someone because they might do something. Can I be
sued because I MIGHT do something bad in the future? Surely that is not
enforceable.

------
mcknz
Of course almost all non-competes are unenforceable, but it takes a lot of
time and money to prove it. This is just a nice parting gift from HP to Hurd.

